# Help with name of chamber music work



## Wolfie17 (Sep 28, 2017)

Hello I'm new.
Could anyone tell me what's the name of the music heard in the video bellow? Thanks.


----------



## Wolfie17 (Sep 28, 2017)

Wow I didn't expect it was that hard for classical music lovers. 

I guess it must be a very little known piece. 

I would really appreciate any tip about it.

Thanks again!


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Your luck might be better if you asked that this be moved to the "Identifying Classical Music" sub-forum.


----------



## Wolfie17 (Sep 28, 2017)

Ok, I didn't know that, thanks for the tip!


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

I believe it is a piece written for the commercial, sounding like "establishment" classical music but emulating no particular piece at all.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Like I said in another thread, writhe a mail to that factory.


----------



## Wolfie17 (Sep 28, 2017)

Thanks both. 
JeffD, that's a possibility that is gaining ground given that nobody I've asked has a clue. I'll follow Pugg suggestion.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Wolfie17 said:


> Thanks both.
> JeffD, that's a possibility that is gaining ground given that nobody I've asked has a clue. I'll follow Pugg suggestion.


JeffD is right, there is a lot of generic "stock" music available for commercial use, and different bits can be edited into the soundtrack so it syncs perfectly with the video. But even if any of that came from an actual classical piece, which I think is unlikely, it would be tough to identify from just a few seconds.


----------



## Wolfie17 (Sep 28, 2017)

fluteman said:


> JeffD is right, there is a lot of generic "stock" music available for commercial use, and different bits can be edited into the soundtrack so it syncs perfectly with the video. But even if any of that came from an actual classical piece, which I think is unlikely, it would be tough to identify from just a few seconds.


Thanks for your answer fluteman. 
Let me disagree with the second part of your post: for someone who knows the piece, three seconds would be enough to identify it. It happens to me all the time with many pieces.

By the way, do you know whether there is some kind of data base/site of that generic stock music for commercial use?

Thanks again.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Wolfie17 said:


> Thanks for your answer fluteman.
> Let me disagree with the second part of your post: for someone who knows the piece, three seconds would be enough to identify it. It happens to me all the time with many pieces.
> 
> By the way, do you know whether there is some kind of data base/site of that generic stock music for commercial use?
> ...


Please feel free to disagree with me about identifying that "piece", which is at least two separate sound bytes spliced together, and not very carefully or well. Tell us all about it once you find out exactly what it is and where it came from. You should figure out who each of the musicians are, too. It's not that hard to do.


----------



## Wolfie17 (Sep 28, 2017)

fluteman said:


> Please feel free to disagree with me about identifying that "piece", which is at least two separate sound bytes spliced together, and not very carefully or well. Tell us all about it once you find out exactly what it is and where it came from. You should figure out who each of the musicians are, too. It's not that hard to do.


Wow you must be the smart guy of the forum making sarcasm of something totally reasonable.

I'm astonished by your sharpness, keep going!

Greetings!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

It almost sounds like Mozart in a very old fashioned way


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Wolfie17 said:


> Wow you must be the smart guy of the forum making sarcasm of something totally reasonable.
> 
> I'm astonished by your sharpness, keep going!
> 
> Greetings!


Awww, don't take it so hard. It's just that I've seen so many posts here of people linking to a few seconds of some generic commercial clip and innocently asking for an id as if it was from a Beethoven symphony. The more recent ones are often synthesized and even more obviously not from some masterpiece of the classical literature. Back in the day, many musicians made a pretty decent living writing and playing that stuff. About ten years ago, I spoke to someone who was still making some money doing it, but according to him the business was drying up fast. In the US, the 60s and 70s were the golden age for doing jingles, as they were called. Your ad may not be quite that old but comes from another country (right?) where they were still doing that kind of thing, but apparently with primitive production values that were already old news in American advertising.
Ed.: It sounds to me more or less like the early-classical Italian galant era style, at least three generic clips pasted together, and not very skilfully.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Wolfie17 said:


> Thanks both.
> JeffD, that's a possibility that is gaining ground given that nobody I've asked has a clue. I'll follow Pugg suggestion.


They could have read your mail by now and who knows, you had the real good answer.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

Not everything that has violins is classical, or even very good.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

Wolfie17 said:


> By the way, do you know whether there is some kind of data base/site of that generic stock music for commercial use?


There is an ap on my cell phone into which I can play any music. If it is commercially released music there is a good chance the ap can accurately identify the name, the artist, and the album. It either can or can't, and with most commercially available CDs it works well. Quickly too. If it doesn't get it in a second or two, it isn't going to.

Interestingly, you cannot hum a tune into it, or play guitar into it. It has to be "the" recording.

So when I hear stuff like the sample, and further more my ap doesn't know what it is, I am very comfortable saying its probably something made or glued together for the commercial.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

JeffD said:


> There is an ap on my cell phone into which I can play any music. If it is commercially released music there is a good chance the ap can accurately identify the name, the artist, and the album. It either can or can't, and with most commercially available CDs it works well. Quickly too. If it doesn't get it in a second or two, it isn't going to.
> 
> Interestingly, you cannot hum a tune into it, or play guitar into it. It has to be "the" recording.
> 
> So when I hear stuff like the sample, and further more my ap doesn't know what it is, I am very comfortable saying its probably something made or glued together for the commercial.


Wow, thanks for mentioning that, JeffD. The beauty of that app is, even though the digital era only goes back to the early 1980s, just about everything of any significance from before that in the classical world has now been reissued digitally, at least from the major labels. Maybe all of that isn't in the app's database quite yet, but in time I suspect that app will consistently answer the name that recording question.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

fluteman said:


> Wow, thanks for mentioning that, JeffD. The beauty of that app is, even though the digital era only goes back to the early 1980s, just about everything of any significance from before that in the classical world has now been reissued digitally, at least from the major labels. Maybe all of that isn't in the app's database quite yet, but in time I suspect that app will consistently answer the name that recording question.


The app works 100% with anything played on the radio. Classical, pop, jazz, showtunes, anything. Boom there is the name of the piece, the artist, the name of the album.

It rarely gets a youtube right, in my experience, and never can identify live music.


----------

